# Warrior



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so Happy to Share!!!!
My Girl who is 3rd Generantion of mt breeding program got her IPO2
In june she got her IPO1 title with 98 points in tracking and 94 in obed High in trial high 1 High Obed and High Tracking

On 10/3 she got her IPO2 title and we mixed up some sit/ stands but over all she did very well and 94 points in Tracking . Ran 4 blinds and did very well.
She got High tracking and high IPO2 
Super happy with my home bred and trained female that we are looking at trying our 3 in Dec


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, congrats to you and your girl, you must be so proud


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Now that is definitely worth bragging about! Way to go!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations! Good for you and your girl.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Good show!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations:


Definitely something to brag about!!!!

Lee


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds amazing, congratulations! Good luck in December!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your IPO 2. That is great!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------

